# Paint streaks not going away



## Pjpainter (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh and btw : two other walls look fine : the first wall I did the day before with no primer and three coats of dark paint- there was lots of lapping that dried evenly. And one of the three that I did with two dark coats but never put a second (dry) light coat. It seemed better from the beginning because it is the deck side and has mostly windows - leaving little wall space where the light coat covered fully first try and where the two dark coats weren't apply in large chunks

Here is a picture close up of the streak. The streak is the rough stuff on the right and the normal looking is the smooth on the left.


----------



## Pjpainter (Aug 1, 2016)

I showed the pictures to a paint store and they recommended I sand it down , re prime, then re paint. I started to sand and make it smoother and you see it does help but the holes still exist. I don't want to sand further down without advice because I am worried this could case 'valleys' in the wall and bring on another problem - plus I am wondering if this was sanded enough already??( how smooth does it need to get?). I went back to the paint store and they said this is a worry too. And if the valleys get too deep I would have to mud the whole wall. Not sure how certain he was on this though. 

Will a Primer and second coat after this half sand cover the dimples in? Or does the wall have to be entirely smooth before prime and paint? 

Also , could the 'streak marks' caused by the rough texture be mudded over? If so is there a ready mixed mud thin enough to skim over and just fill the holes ? Without creating a huge muddy mess of the rest of the area?

Really hoping for some advice. Thanks everyone


----------

